# Vip922 DuoDVR availability



## DNSFSS

A little birdie has told me to tell you to start saving your pennies, it will soon be a reality! I'm not sure if I'm at liberty to give an exact date, but soon! Like really really soon. Can I give a date? If we were playing "hot/cold", it'd be like white hot, not quite surface of the sun hot, but just about!

There is also a new remote for it as well, if it wasn't mentioned already, it's a 32.0 2-way remote, that looks just like 21.0 Vip "k" receiver remote, but is missing the silver background, it's all black. I have a picture if I'm allowed to post it on here.

I had some time to play with a Vip922 today in the office (was there for personal business) and MAN, it's fun and FAST.

Can't wait to see it in the field!


----------



## P Smith

We will see it not early then production FW will start spooling. So far only beta *ASN1 *in the air.


----------



## DNSFSS

If I was shaking a magic 8-ball, and asked it if we could see it before Earth Day, it would probably say "My sources say yes"...:joy:


----------



## am7crew

way to go, you read April 1st release on satelliteguys like the rest of us.


----------



## P Smith

We will know week or two before official speech.


----------



## SayWhat?

P Smith said:


> We will see it not early then production FW will start spooling.


Say what?


----------



## DNSFSS

am7crew said:


> way to go, you read April 1st release on satelliteguys like the rest of us.


No, I only limit myself to ONE geek website, which is this one. And, I am oh-so-sorry to bring news that may have been from elsewhere.

I actually get my information from in-house sources and people that have knowledge of these things. Why are people so *****y on this website? I think I'll just keep any info I have on anything to myself from now on; doing everyone a favor, obviously.:icon_peac::bowdown:


----------



## P Smith

SayWhat? said:


> Say what?


They will start transmitting production SW aka S1.xx before you'll see the DVR on shelves. That moment we could catch.


----------



## fryguy503

Ive messed with a 922 for almost a year now, i even got to try the touch remote before it got canned. Just because you have one in person doesnt mean it will be released soon. I would rather they take all the time they needed to work all of the major bugs out of it. Like DVR timer firing issues, Check switch issues, and UI Quirks.


----------



## DNSFSS

fryguy503 said:


> Ive messed with a 922 for almost a year now, i even got to try the touch remote before it got canned. Just because you have one in person doesnt mean it will be released soon. I would rather they take all the time they needed to work all of the major bugs out of it. Like DVR timer firing issues, Check switch issues, and UI Quirks.


Again, I regret saying anything at all in the first place. I have a reputable source (NO, NOT SATGUYS or whatever other dorky places you all go to) that says it will be released *****, 2010. I do actually have a date, but not sure if I'm allowed to say.

I want a decent reliable box to be released as well, but I just can't handle the arrogance that spews from this website. It's like hanging out with a bunch of jocks that are trying to be more manly than the next, except instead of jocks, it's nerds, and instead of manly, it's nerdy. I've been a member of this site for a while and just keep most comments to myself, but it's getting so bad amongst other members and threads keep getting closed and flames everywhere, it's just not fun anymore like it used to be...

Have fun speculating in your spin-zone and analyzing every little nuance from E* and D*.

I'm sorry I said anything in the first place.

As for me, I'm up out this b*ach. PEACE.


----------



## Slamminc11

DNSFSS said:


> Again, I regret saying anything at all in the first place. I have a reputable source (NO, NOT SATGUYS or whatever other dorky places you all go to) that says it will be released *****, 2010. I do actually have a date, but not sure if I'm allowed to say.
> 
> I want a decent reliable box to be released as well, but I just can't handle the arrogance that spews from this website. It's like hanging out with a bunch of jocks that are trying to be more manly than the next, except instead of jocks, it's nerds, and instead of manly, it's nerdy. I've been a member of this site for a while and just keep most comments to myself, but it's getting so bad amongst other members and threads keep getting closed and flames everywhere, it's just not fun anymore like it used to be...
> 
> Have fun speculating in your spin-zone and analyzing every little nuance from E* and D*.
> 
> As for me, I'm up out this b*ach. PEACE.


The Question: Guess who didn't write How to Make Friends and Influence People?
The Answer: This guy!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_OK, that's enough for this thread._


----------



## James Long

NOTE: We're done with 922 release date threads people.

Unless a date is given by a reputable source (DISH Twitter, Charlie Chat, Tech Forum, Press Release) or can be confirmed by our staff please do not start another thread.


----------

